# Flor de Oliva Corojo Robusto Cigar Review - Flavourful and smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Having smoked other Oliva premium brand cigars, I decided to take a gamble on a bundle of these lower priced bad boys. Boy am I glad I did! The con...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Corojo Robusto Cigar Review - Flavourful and smooth


----------

